# Trim guides



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont know if i should buy and try one. Have anyone tried one like this? Does it make a straight nice line hen u use it hen painting a baseboard? Here is the photo: http://www.homehardware.ca/products/300/16762341.jpg


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

the "w" doesn't work all the time?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Just learn how to use a brush instead.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

No...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

researchhound said:


> No...


Hell Dan, don't mince words here.:whistling2:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

VEKO said:


> I dont know if i should buy and try one. Have anyone tried one like this? Does it make a straight nice line hen u use it hen painting a baseboard? Here is the photo: http://www.homehardware.ca/products/300/16762341.jpg



Its best use is to hold down carpet when cutting bottom of baseboard not to cut against. It will get covered in paint and you will have a mess on your hands.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

To gather and validate all the answers succinctly:

NO it does not make a straight line.

Learn how to control your brush

Use only to pull carpet away from base board - wipe clean before pulling back next section.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> To gather and validate all the answers succinctly:
> 
> NO it does not make a straight line.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill...you look HOT by the way.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Thanks Bill...you look HOT by the way.


But you, on the other hand, have the ugliest dog I've ever seen. Must be all the beer. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

........


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

researchhound said:


> But you, on the other hand, have the ugliest dog I've ever seen. Must be all the beer. :yes:



HA!...but you should see that guy fetch sticks.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> To gather and validate all the answers succinctly:
> 
> NO it does not make a straight line.
> 
> ...


We keep stacks of old (wide) Venetian blind slats on hand for this. That allows us to get several rooms ready at a time. We slip them between the base and the carpet, then leave them until the paint has dried.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> HA!...but you should see that guy fetch sticks.


Must be a "dam" nuisance when you need to mow the lawn.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Must be a "dam" nuisance when you need to mow the lawn.


Damn Dan, you just "mudboned" the thread.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> But you, on the other hand, have the ugliest dog I've ever seen. Must be all the beer. :yes:


or maybe the prettiest behr


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Damn Dan, you just "mudboned" the thread.


"mudboned" - Yet another example of the evolution of the written word. :yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paint and Hammer said:


> HA!...but you should see that guy fetch sticks.


 Paint sticks?:blink:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I've actually found this tool to be useful at times. I keep a damp rag and wipe it off every time I pull it off the wall. It comes in handy for straightening out lines on my final walk thru. It also works great for trimming to window glass. Keep it damp and it slides along the glass. If you don't lift you can cut the whole length of a window.(no panes)


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have never used one....never needed one


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

I actually use the only one I have all the time and it works great... as a tool to hold the lid on my truck box up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gwarel said:


> I've actually found this tool to be useful at times. I keep a damp rag and wipe it off every time I pull it off the wall. It comes in handy for straightening out lines on my final walk thru. It also works great for trimming to window glass. Keep it damp and it slides along the glass. If you don't lift you can cut the whole length of a window.(no panes)


cut in - less pain

(mudboned)


----------

